# Two senior male rats for adoption (with Martin cage) -- North San Diego County CA



## PackageRatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi all,

I ended up taking in two rescue rats from a family who couldn't have them anymore. We have been housing them for a year, but I have to move to a very small location at the end of July. Unfortunately, they can't come with us. They are not young, and they are not super friendly. They appear to be standard pet store. One is agouti and white. The other is black and white. They come with a Martin's Rat Carriage House (R -640), water bottle, food, and hammock. The cage is a powder-coated one that normally sells for $54. I can also throw in a small lab block holder. And, I have a small Wodent Wheel that they probably won't run in, but you can have it too. I am asking $25 for an adoption fee just to make sure they are going to a reasonable home. 

We are in Southern California - North San Diego County.

I will take some pictures and post them later as a reply.

Thanks,
Rachel


----------

